# Finally. solved problems with rs4



## mattrs4 (Jun 16, 2011)

After much work. I solved the problems of misfire. I stripped everything. and found 3 burnt valves and valve guides put evil. Now after replacing valves and camshafts, tappets, valve guides
Now running like clockwork. Although with vag:

17861 - Exhaust Gas Temp Sensor 1 (G235): Open or Short to Plus
P1453 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
When there is error, the car goes slower.

I have to replace the sensor? the price is high !!!!!

















thank you


----------

